# South Texas flats fishing



## stevesoule (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't been down there in years, but if you are on South Padre, you should be able to do well fishing the lighted docks. There is a fly shop on the island, and you can probably consult with Captain Eric Glass or Rick Hartman. I'm sure that there are some good walk in areas to be found there, just couldn't tell you where. Good luck! Should be a great time to find a big trout down there.


----------

